# Dead N10



## Funkybrunk (Jun 8, 2011)

Woke up this morning to what appeared to be a dead battery. Plugged the tablet into the supplied charger/cable, and the battery charging screen does not come up. Has anyone had any similar experience? I was running AOKP PUB 1/17 and Franco r4 at the time of the incident.


----------



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

Funkybrunk said:


> Woke up this morning to what appeared to be a dead battery. Plugged the tablet into the supplied charger/cable, and the battery charging screen does not come up. Has anyone had any similar experience? I was running AOKP PUB 1/17 and Franco r4 at the time of the incident.


Plug the USB cable into your computer instead and let it sit for an hour, them switch back to the wall outlet to finish the charge.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


----------



## Funkybrunk (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. It finally booted while I was on the phone with google for a replacement. It seems like the battery level dropped so low that the device-off charging indicators were not showing at first. The sequence went like this.

Plugged in AC outlet, did not display anything on the screen for 30-45 minutes.
After 30-45 min, holding the power button for 10-20 sec caused a battery with a lightning bolt to appear for about 2 secs, but nothing else.
After about another hour, the tablet vibrated (while I was on the phone with Goog), and the usual battery charge indicator showed up.
I then booted the tablet, which now showed 0% battery life.
It now seems to be charging correctly (around 35% as of this post).

I plan to let the tablet charge to 100%, then allow the battery to completely run out again to see if I can replicate the problem. I'll follow up with my findings.


----------

